# Errores Comunes en Español y Portugués



## Marcio Afonso

Hola!

A mi me gustaría conocer los más comunes errores en Español, aquellos que los hablantes nativos tienden a cometer tanto en la lengua hablada como en la escrita.

Y también quiero aprovechar para agrupar en este mismo _thread_ los más comunes errores que hablantes de Portugués cometen cuando hablan Español.

Perdón por mi Español precário...

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Márcio, só tentando entender a parte do português: você quer saber os erros que nós falantes do português fazemos quando falamos espanhol?  
Caso seja apenas os erros que fazemos no português mesmo, sugiro que você abra outro tópico, no fórum português, para abordar esta questão específica, _vale_?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

É verdade, Vanda, é que eu quis simplificar e acabei descumprindo as regras!  

Vou editar esse tópico e deixá-lo apenas com os erros comuns de Espanhol, mas acho que ele vai acabar ficando no lugar errado, pois passaria a ser mais apropriado em "Sólo Español"...

Enfim, acho que fiz uma lambança só!

EDITADO: Fiz uma mudança no texto e acho que agora ele está mais apropriado a esse fórum! Desculpe!


----------



## Vanda

Agora sim, Márcio.  Já fizeram algo semelhante no fórum espanhol:
_errores sutiles que delatan que no eres nativo_.

Da parte dos brasileiros, principalmente, falando espanhol, ahem, quero dizer portuñol, acho que vão surgir coisas muito engraçadas.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Não tinha visto esse tópico ainda! Vou dar uma olhada!

Na verdade eu estou fazendo uma pesquisa sobre o Espanhol e queria colocar nela alguns erros comuns, para ter algum diferencial. A segunda parte do meu primeiro post era mais, em bom Português, para "encher lingüiça".


----------



## Tomby

Não estou a perceber nada.  
Eu entendi que o Marcio Alfonso queria saber os erros que os falantes do português fazem quando falam espanhol e os erros que os espanhóis fazem quando falam português. Não é? Então porque abrir outro tópico no fórum português? 
Desculpem se confundi esta mensagem. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

TT, você não se confundiu; é que a primeira proposta do Márcio era sobre o português para os que falam português, daí a necessidade do tópico ser no outro fórum. Depois da minha pergunta, ele editou a pergunta original.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Tomabatossals, eu que fiz uma grande confusão!

Na verdade queria conhecer os erros mais comuns que os falantes do Espanhol cometem falando Espanhol. Mas acabei colocando um adicional à mensagem que gerou uma confusão. Mas depois editei, querendo saber, além desses erros, aqueles que os falantes de Português cometem falando Espanhol.

Enfim, como disse anteriormente, fiz uma lambança! Espero que tenha entendido.


----------



## Tomby

Lógico, eu não reparei na indicação da edição. Talvez porque achei interessante o tópico e pensei que se tratava da firma e não li dita edição.
Peço desculpa.


----------



## Tomby

Marcio Afonso said:


> Tomabatossals, eu que fiz uma grande confusão!
> Na verdade queria conhecer os erros mais comuns que os falantes do Espanhol cometem falando Espanhol. Mas acabei colocando um adicional à mensagem que gerou uma confusão. Mas depois editei, querendo saber, além desses erros, aqueles que os falantes de Português cometem falando Espanhol.
> Enfim, como disse anteriormente, fiz uma lambança! Espero que tenha entendido.


Pois então, prezado Marcio Afonso, eis os erros mais comuns, ora dos portugueses falando espanhol, ora dos espanhóis falando português, segundo a minha opinião. 
Sobre os erros que cometem os espanhóis falando o espanhol acho melhor abrir outro tópico. Igualmente, se calhar, sobre os erros dos nativos portugueses ou brasileiros falando português.

Este puede ser un tema muy importante y no únicamente por los “falsos amigos”. En este momento no se me ocurre ninguno, ya que los “fantasmas” aparecen a la hora de escribir o hablar.
De momento puedo decirte que las cosas más simples como “pronto”, “certo” y la correcta colocación de los pronombres oblicuos son un quebradero de cabeza para los españoles.
Puestos a preguntar ahí va una pregunta que me “martiriza”. ¿Cuándo puedo usar el verbo “calhar”? Entiendo el significado de la frase “se calhar...” mas ignoro el uso correcto de dicho verbo en otros contextos.
Respecto a la lengua hablada hay menos errores por parte de los portugueses que por parte de los españoles. Los portugueses no consiguen pronunciar la jota “j”. Cada vez que un locutor de radio o TV debe pronunciar el apellido del Jefe de la Oposición en el Parlamento Español es una tortura para los oídos. Dicha persona, gallega para mas señas, se llama Mario Rajoy (parece que pronuncian la "j" como una _gargalhada_).  
Por otra parte, los españoles somos delatados por la nasalidad. Decimos [máô] en lugar de “mão” o [pôe], com “ê” de três, en lugar de põe. Sobre la “lh” mejor ni hablar: por ejemplo, en “Mar da Palha” decimos [Mar da Pal·la], o sea exagerando la ele “l” de “mala” (maleta). También el grupo “nh” cuesta bastante de pronunciar, solemos decir [espana] o [castana] en lugar de “_Espanha_” y “_castanha_”.
Yo, personalmente me esfuerzo al máximo en la pronunciación, no obstante me cuesta mucho recordar es uso correcto de los artículos indefinidos “_um_”, “_uma_” e “_umas_”. El plural masculino “_uns_” no tanto porque coincide con el valenciano-catalán. A la hora de escribir me cuesta recordar que la conjunción adversativa “_ou_” acaba en “_u_”, ejemplo: “_Espanha ou Portugal_”
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Muitíssimo Obrigado, Tombatossals, suas informações me serão muito úteis!

Só agora tive a idéia de dar uma procurada no Google... Achei esse arquivo e achei bastante interessante, acho que vou usá-lo em minha pesquisa: 
http://sabanet.unisabana.edu.co/ing...ritura/temas/expresiones/98errorescomunes.xls

Mesmo assim, agradeceria se alguém adicionosse qualquer outra informação que me possa ser útil!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Oi Márcio Afonso. Há um tempo atrás um amigo me passou este linque de uma lista de falsos cognatos entre o português e o espanhol.  É muito interessante.  Espero que seja de ajuda.


----------



## magdala

Tombatossals said:


> Puestos a preguntar ahí va una pregunta que me “martiriza”. ¿Cuándo puedo usar el verbo “calhar”? Entiendo el significado de la frase “se calhar...” mas ignoro el uso correcto de dicho verbo en otros contextos.
> TT, de momento solo se me ocurre el uso de calhar en este otro contexto:
> "*Calhou* chegarmos ao mesmo tempo à festa dos Lopes" Aqui funciona igual que *coincidió*.
> "Faltava o 16 para fazer Bingo, mas o último número *calhou* ao lado: o 17", donde aquí se podría sustituir por *tocó *o *salió.*


----------



## nimsy

hola me llamo nimsy si deseas yo puedo enseñarte los errores mas comunes en español porque me gustaria mucho aprender portugues si asi lo deseas me puedes escribir a mi e-mail .


----------



## Outsider

Uma das primeiras vergonhas que passei no espanhol foi com a conjugação do verbo _andar_, que é regular em português, mas irregular em espanhol. 

Também me confundo às vezes com _ser_ e _estar_, que se usam quase da mesma maneira nas duas línguas, mas nem sempre.

Ah, e os pronomes relativos _en que_ / _en el que_... _¡Qué lío!_


----------



## jazyk

Os erros mais salientes que cometem os brasileiros ao falar espanhol são a confusão entre _el _y _lo_ e a não-utilização do _a personal_. São os que me ocorrem no momento.


----------



## Outsider

Curiosamente, nunca tive dificuldade em usar bem o _lo_, apesar de não termos artigo neutro em português.


----------

